# brine shrimp



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

How do I create a home made hatchery


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

a quick google gives me these

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-aquarium/109.asp
http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/diyfeedersfoods/ss/sbsbrineshrimph.htm
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/management/Leong_Brine_Shrimp_Hatchery.html


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

there are also a couple guides in the library section here in the do it yourself category.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... tchery.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... tchery.php


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've always found brine shrimp eggs cheap enough to waste some as well so I simply add eggs to a regular jar of salt water, place it underneath one of the aquariums and accept a 75% hatch rate. No air, no light, no special contraptions needed


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

How did you determine a 75% hatch rate? Where do you find cheap brine shrimp eggs?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

We aren't supposed to recommend specific retailers in the open forum so the best I can say is check out kensfish.com or someone like that 

I've gone back and forth between complex fancy hatcheries and ultra basic ones... In the end I am happy to use the ultra simple ones, but sometimes have fun playing with complex systems to make it easier...

I usually have an airpump running for something or other already, so I use a T and give it air... but rarely worry about a light except when collecting hatched BBS... and I've found that temperature isn't all that critical as long as it is in the 70s/low 80s...

Sure it will effect hatch rates... but when bought in bulk it stops really mattering...


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

BillD said:


> How did you determine a 75% hatch rate? Where do you find cheap brine shrimp eggs?


should've typed a ~75% since I just eyeball empty shells vs what I know I added. 
bulk order, off the net works for me as well... :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I'm a little skeptical of so called "hatch rates". Guesstimates are what they seem to be. I decpsulate all my cysts, so you can clearly see how many didn't hatch. There is always more left unhatched than you would expect for the high hatch rates advertised. The fact that there are huge amounts of hatched naupuli doesn't mean a high hatch rate.
I suppose, since "cheap" is a relative thing, should have asked what is considerd cheap for Brine Shrimp cysts. The last ones I bought came to $12 Canadian for a 1 pound can, including taxes. Obviously, that was quite some time ago, but the cysts are still hatching at a rate of around 50% in aerated water and a light (yes it makes a difference, surprisingly to me). Decapsulating seems to also yield a higher hatch rate. It has the added advantage of having bacteria free hatches, and the water can be reused a couple of times. Well worth the 5 minutes spent.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tank you.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah just a mason jar with salt water is fine no need for aeration or anything fancy...just think how many sea monkeys you get with very little attention(my 7 year old daughter grow them


----------

